

Temple Run: The Rough Road to a Runaway Success Story - fmavituna
http://www.gamespot.com/features/temple-run-the-rough-road-to-a-runaway-success-story-6368469/

======
arn
An overnight success story that took only 4 years. :) Shorter than most.

These guys are the real deal in terms of inspiring indie "it could have been
you" team. Keith decided to quit his day job, and become a game designer
coming from a non-game design background. And now they've got zynga-like user
numbers.

------
coryl
Building successful games for iOS is such a crapshoot thanks to app store
distribution mechanisms. The most successful games are the ones best ranked.
Aside from having a good product, I bet a lot of publishers don't even know
how or why they're doing well. But it ends up looking like 1% of the
population controlling 99% of the wealth.

Or maybe that's just the nature of video games in general.

~~~
swombat
It's a hits-based industry, much like music and film, where no one really has
any idea what will work and what won't. If anything, I'd argue that the video
games industry is _less_ of a crapshoot than the other two, with indie shops
regularly topping the charts...

